# Photos from last year



## Seb C

Hi all, Being as we seem to be on constant lock down, just wondering what your favourite location you managed to get to last year 2020 was..

I managed to get away to Norway a few weeks before the UK locked down for the first time..

Thought you might like to see my 4 of favourite images from the time I was there.
























You can see more of them at  Photographic Prints of Scandinavia  - Framed Prints and Canvas wall art

Or I have done a YouTube series at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0C6m_Dr7-er9z4132zb_A


----------



## K9Kirk

Very nice set, my favorites are #2 and 3.


----------



## Seb C

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set, my favorites are #2 and 3.



Thank you very much im always drawn to liking no4 the most although it was nearly dark and shot at 6400 iso so the quality is terrible


----------



## K9Kirk

Seb C said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set, my favorites are #2 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much im always drawn to liking no4 the most although it was nearly dark and shot at 6400 iso so the quality is terrible
Click to expand...


I almost chose that one, it is very nice, high ISO or not. Believe me, it was a tough choice.


----------



## PJM

Nice set.  But I must say I like #2 the most, the red cliff faces and all.  It all goes nicely with the red cottages.


----------



## stapo49

Fantastic shots! # 2 for me. When I saw the title I thought perhaps you were going to post shots taken from inside your house lol.


----------



## Seb C

Thanks guys, haha yeah I was lucky to get away just before..


----------



## otherprof

Great set! 2 and 3 are my favorites.


----------



## weepete

Great shots, love 3. 

Wester Ross is the best place I've visited in lockdown, Shetland was a close second though I was up there as a key worker.


----------



## Space Face

Beautiful set. The contrasting colours in the first two are stunning and the last to ain't too sloppy neither.   Brilliant stuff imo.


----------



## Jeff15

Very good set.....


----------



## Seb C

weepete said:


> Great shots, love 3.
> 
> Wester Ross is the best place I've visited in lockdown, Shetland was a close second though I was up there as a key worker.



Great stuff, im a keyworker myself, working outdoors so have managed to get around a bit, to Dartmoor and the coast of Devon, Wester Ross and Shetlands sounds great


----------



## weepete

Seb C said:


> Great stuff, im a keyworker myself, working outdoors so have managed to get around a bit, to Dartmoor and the coast of Devon, Wester Ross and Shetlands sounds great



Yeah, both places I really like to visit. Had some good weather on both trips, so lucked out a bit. Wester Ross can be really spectacular if you catch it right. I've only gotten to a few places. I'm office based now most of the time, but spend over 10 years out in the field so I occasionally get out!

Hoping to get back out to the islands when lockdown is lifted. Devon sounds great, I love the coast so that'd be right up my street. Think I may have visited Dartmoor as a child, but not got round to doing it in my adult life. I keep meaning to pop over the border and explore Yokshire and the Lake District a bit, but I normally find myself heading up North to the mountains.


----------



## Space Face

Pete, you know my thoughts on Shetland and Orkney, they are wonderful but I really need to get across to the west coast for fishing and photography purposes.


----------



## weepete

Yeah mate, won't be long now till the good fishing kicks off. I'm looking forward to some fishing in the South West again, already seeing some decent catch reports down there. Got a boat trip booked from Scrabster in August, high hopes for that. 

Not touched my camera in around 5 months and got a few places I've been meaning to explore too, so as soon as these travel bans are lifted I'll be offskies


----------



## Space Face

weepete said:


> Yeah mate, won't be long now till the good fishing kicks off. I'm looking forward to some fishing in the South West again, already seeing some decent catch reports down there. Got a boat trip booked from Scrabster in August, high hopes for that.
> 
> Not touched my camera in around 5 months and got a few places I've been meaning to explore too, so as soon as these travel bans are lifted I'll be offskies




Aye, Scrabster is supposed to be awesome.  Haven't fished it my self but a few mates have over the years.  Anything from the usual subjects, Cod, Pollock, Saithe to Halibut and Porbeagles.


----------



## ntz

well done .. I like the portrait format and perspective


----------



## Scott Whaley

I like 3 & 4.  The rocks provide a nice lead to the subject of the photos.  Nicely done.


----------

